# first time saltwater fly fishing



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

I had a great time in Destin this Thanksgiving weekend. It was windier than I was hoping for, but I took out my 8wt anyways. Although I did not catch anything, I learned a lot on this trip. Well, I caught a few on a cut bait, so I was not totally skunked.

I ended up going to the usual locations (East Jetty and beach near Captain Dave's off old 98). I should explore different areas next time. Here are some observations (don't laugh this was my first time ).


I'm used to 30 ~ 40' range, so obviously it required extra effort to cast 60 ~ 70' with a couple of false casts.
I did not see any fish for the most of the part. Water was relatively clear.
I need a better way to keep the line like a basket. I was annoyed by the sand sticking to the line and waves taking the line. Holding it in the hand did not work well either. Something I didn't have to worry too much when bank fishing in lakes and ponds.
There were a lot of people walking on the beach, but roll casting to avoid them may not be a viable option.
A small school of fish (15 ~ 18") swam by within 30' near dusk on two evenings. They looked like ladyfish, but with my limited experience, I'm not so positive. After three casts, they were gone. I did not have time to change flies. I don't know if any fly angler keeps a second rod ready for this type of situations. On the first day, I tried a Clouser Deep Minnow, and the next day Crazy Charlie. They did not bite at all. It was probably due to my poor presentation though.
 Anyways, this was a good learning opportunity, and I hope I'll do better next time.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Stripping Basket*



okimoto said:


> I need a better way to keep the line like a basket. I was annoyed by the sand sticking to the line and waves taking the line. Holding it in the hand did not work well either. Something I didn't have to worry too much when bank fishing in lakes and ponds.
> Anyways, this was a good learning opportunity, and I hope I'll do better next time.


Look about two or three threads down where someone has a stripping basket for sale. Using one makes life so much easier.

I inadvertently erased the point where you mentioned people walking behind you. No remedy for that except go fishing real early when they aren't up and about.

That's the spirit. it is a learning experience. You'll get better the next time. C2


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Try night fishing dock lights with white/chartreuse Clousers or Deceiver patterns.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Next time try finding some spots on the sound side (north side of the island) where you can wade. Look for grass flats w/ a lot of sandy pot-holes (Google Earth is your friend here). 

Visit the local shops as soon as you get here and tell them what you're looking for (check here too!!!).

IMHO you just can't go wrong w/ a chartreuse & white clouser in the sound.

You could also try a crab/crustacean pattern on the Gulf side.


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you all. I hope I remember these for the next outing; sadly I have to wait until next spring. I'll be chasing bass and trout (freshwater kinds) here in Atlanta till then.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Those fish may not have been ladyfish - they'll take both flies you mentioned and don't require a very stealthy or smooth presentation. They're almost as agressive as jacks or bluefish in terms of hitting almost anything in sight.

Are you sure they're weren't mullet? Although they're more bulky in appearance, if they're moving quickly through, you may not have had the time to discern the difference


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

albacized said:


> Those fish may not have been ladyfish - they'll take both flies you mentioned and don't require a very stealthy or smooth presentation. They're almost as agressive as jacks or bluefish in terms of hitting almost anything in sight.
> 
> Are you sure they're weren't mullet? Although they're more bulky in appearance, if they're moving quickly through, you may not have had the time to discern the difference


They might have been. I'm not that familiar with saltwater species, so I was merely guessing. The mouth looked a little big for a mullet though. I wish I had caught one to take a picture. I remember ladyfish used to crush my got-cha.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*DIY Stripping Basket*

I can't imagine paying much for a stripping basket and I cannot imagine doing without a stripping basket. 

Google DIY stripping baskets. Make one or a half dozen until you get exactly what you want.

Practice while standing and sitting in your yard.

RE: 60-70' casts. I caught a 140# Tarpon on a 20 foot cast this past summer- That 20' included the leader.

SW Fly Fishing ain't magic and it ain't hard.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

You should head out to Ft. Pickens on a weekday afternoon - bonita are within casting range of the point with the possibilities of redfish on top. Use something light like a deceiver because the wind can pick up.


----------

